# A KG's Road to Recovery.



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello all,

Promised some friendlies here a bit of a re-build thread for a project bike I acquired last week. Before we get started however I would like to state. 

A - I am not a pro at this by any means. I have done a few Triathlons and honestly fell out of shape 2 years ago when my commuter/training bike was stolen. Part of my goal is to have as much invested into this bike and care for it enough that it too is worth as much to me as that bike was with our 20 year history (originally bought it for commuting around college campus).

B - This bike cost me (before any of this work) $88 through a local police action. It has been used and abused, but is such a diamond in the rough I couldn't ignore it... I hope too that whoever acquires my stolen bike at a police auction is able to provide a happy and healthy nurturing home for the orphan it became during the process. I am not an advocate for buying stolen goods... but once in the police's hands and run through their serial number database... there is not much more they can do for the owner. Therefore... Register your bikes with your PD!!!

C - I am looking to restore the bike to useable (commuter/trainer) condition, NOT fresh off the factory floor, never been ridden, sell for a mint condition.

D - I am looking to do this cost-effectively, but not per-se "on the cheap".

Feel free to provide input as I could use the advice! But please avoid the negativity. My race bike is a few years old and I put way more money into it than I should have. This is not that bike and is not intended to be.

It took a bit to identify, but it started life as a 2003 LOOK KG281 Yellow on CF. 

Off the factory floor it looked something like this:









As acquired from the Police Auction it looks like this:










Looking to do an "Electric Blue" with black (CF exposed where I can)... not set in stone on this yet.

First things first are strip-down and clean/prep.

Any input on methods/chemicals/grits/etc... on the clean/prep stage for removing the old paint and not damaging the carbon fiber would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks all!


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

The frame is carbon too, not just the fork? I get that it's only a $88 investment so if anything goes catastrophically awry so be it, but you still might want to consider getting the paint part done professionally. 

BTW, why a dremel tool to get the headset out? As long as you have the proper press fit removal tool I'd think it's safe to knock the thing out?

Are the components salvageable?


----------



## LukeW (Jan 14, 2020)

Actually had a conversation with the folks at Cane Creek and the older S2 Headset cover is the issue. The O-ring in it has fused over time to the steering tube. I've tried the board an mallet approach without luck. And there's a limit to how hard I want to hit it. Seeing as I plan to replace the headset as part of the job I'm not too broken up about having to use a dremel (very carefully) to remove the cover. 

The frame tubes are all carbon while the joints are aluminum. I would love to hire someone for the paint work but haven't found the right person yet who doesn't want to do a $600 paint job on a $88 bike.

Most of the components are in pretty good shape... new snap on covers for the shifters (of course) they always seem to be broken or missing on any used ultegra flite deck shifters. Picked up a new set of calipers, so they match rather than looking for a replacement ultegra caliper for the back. Still deciding about what other components I'll reuse vs replace.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

Just sand off the crappy paint that is on the frame. Chemicals is not the way to go stripping paint on a chemically bonded frame. Re the paint, it's already much more than an 88$ bike. If you are going to invest hours just removing the old paint then a few bills will be worth it. You don't need to sand the paint down to carbon but you will need to sand it down so its smooth and ready for a few coats of primer. I did an old Kestrel I had with rattle cans and got a good navy to black fade with a number of light passes. I did a matt finish paintjob just to make the final coats of spray less ctritical. Re: leaving exposed carbon, that requires a lot more time and experimenting. 

Are you going to put decals on the frame? https://www.ebay.com/b/Look-Bicycle-Decals-Stickers/106953/bn_5608723

this thread might get more views and you'd get more input in the general or retro forums.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

sometimes you jsut gotta use a dremel, few years ago I bouoght my dream frame, a GT Xizang, came with a siezed in and broken BB, had to cut it out with a dremel, scary times, but worked out.



Good luck with the build, it will be interesting.


----------

